# the eyes have it



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Any one who subscribes to the NMC news will have read Erics comments about how pearls and silver greys excel in the eye department.He puts this down to genetics rather than selection.He must be right as even the selfs that are thrown,in my case blacks and chocolates have good eyes,I wonder why.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the good eyes come from Chinchillas which is where the pearl came from in my view. Chins have really good bulbous black eyes.I have written an article about the Pearls origins for next months mag. You will find it interesting Sarah as I have researched it well. Im not saying I have it right but I think i do.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Im not sure I like the eyes like that, have you seen that guy who can push his eyes out? Eyes makes me feel a bit queasy.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks like I would having a prostate examination!.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> He looks like I would having a prostate examination!.


Oh Phil, only you ok and me could bring a conversation to this sort of level.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Dosent it make you proud Sam?. :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> Im not sure I like the eyes like that, have you seen that guy who can push his eyes out? Eyes makes me feel a bit queasy.


I do like the eyes like that.I have some cham tans with pink beads and I shall be trying to fix it in all of the cham tans.I'll look forward to your article Phil.If I manage it I'll send you some photos of the three types of mice that I'm getting out of the silver greys.One lot resemble the pic of Erics (not the one of the last pearl,the one above) on the back cover of this months news and the others look like the colour is near but they don't have those eyes which throws me a bit.Dave Leigh told me that pearls look like BEWs in the nest.None of the mice I have look like whites in the nest.I'm very unclear on what I have got.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

No one has ever been clear about anything regarding pearls Sarah. Looking at articles written in the thirties, the same arguments were going on then about Pearls as now!. Back then Siver Greys were shown in three separate classes, light, medium and dark, what a big help that is. I have read as much about them as possible from that period and have a theory. My theory has a hole in it though (dont they all?)....to be continued!!!....read the next exciting installment of the mystery exclusively in next months NMC news lol. :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

back to the eyes.After a brief chat with Gary about the bug eyed mice that we both covet we lamented the fact that they never breed very well.I have had silvers with beautiful pink bead eyes that never bred.A lovely trio from David Whittaker consisting of two cham tan does and a cham buck.The does never produced but I bred the buck into my brindles and very nearly brought them to an end through lack of reproduction.The ones from the silver greys are difficult to get a pregnancy from and sometimes don't feed litters.The bug eyed ones are always strong and sturdy mice with good tale sets what ever the variety.Theories any one?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The bug eyes in Pearls come from chin stock in my opinion. No idea why there shoud be a link with infertility though. The chins I had produced big bug-eyed mice which were very fertile. The "agoutis" I produced in my attempts to make argente cremes had huge eyes and were again very fertile. I dont think there is a connection between big eyes and infertility. I think that must be a coincidence.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not much of a debate then :roll:


----------

